# Light for a Game Boy Advance



## tech

This weekend I lucked into a Game Boy Advance at a garage sale for cheap.
But it needs a light, which I why Nintendo produced the SP.

There are a few third part attachable lights for the Advance, but I was wondering if anyone here any thoughts, or good prices, on any one in particular.

T.


----------



## markdi

http://www3.goldenshop.com.hk/AI-trad/gba/backlit.htm


----------



## Zelandeth

Yep, Markdi beat me to it.

I tried out several frontlight kits (clip on things), but found that they inevitably either fell off, and/or caused enough reflections to make it essentially useless.

The Afterburner, I eventually bought for mine, and it's great. Fitting it is a bit fiddly, but easy enough a task in itself. Just DO NOT get fingerprints on the antireflective film. I've fitted five of these things now, any my one (the first I did) is the only one that caused anything in the way of problems.

If you have a GBA, you need one of these.

(worth noting though, that if you have a GBA with a transclucent case there will be a fair amount of light spilling out through there, which can be a bit distracting. At least I don't have that problem with the "platimum" case.)


----------



## tech

Zelandeth,
When you say you tried several lights, did you try the Halo Light?
It replaces the screen, but connects to the port on "top" for power:
http://uvga.name2host.com/gbahalo/

T.


----------



## coachbigdog

My son has a light that hooks right into the port on the side so there is no need for extra batteries.It is an adjustable single led at Walmart for $9.99.


----------



## tech

Does you son like the $10 light from walmart?

T


----------



## Spudman

Markdi,

What was the price on the afterburner kit? The site you linked just says TBA. I'd also like to hear more about the degree of difficulty (installing).

Edit. It looks like the company that makes these may be discontinuing them. I guess that is because of the SP model.

thanks,

Gary


----------



## Frangible

The afterburner was a PITA to install. It was ($30-$40 I think??) a long time ago when I bought mine. I ended up with some dust under the screen some sort of stress fracture on it that caused a small corner to be slightly dark.

Anyway, I bought a Gameboy SP... much better. Gameboy SP is way cooler, smaller, and is well worth the purchase.


----------



## Spudman

Thanks Frangible, I know the SP is much better, but we already have two GB Advance versions and I hate to buy another unit that plays only the same games. I'd basically be tossing the old models into a drawer, which come to think of it might be cheaper than buying my kids glasses because of the eyestrain from playing on the dark screen.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
Gary


----------



## Frangible

eBay all 3 and buy yourself a SP?


----------



## Spudman

I only have two and sometimes that second one comes in handy. I think I will go with the halo light in Tech's link.


----------



## tech

Hey Spudman, if you get the Halo, please let us (me) know what you think of it...

T.


----------



## Spudman

Will do. I've got one on order.


----------



## tech

Just thought I'd add that at the local EBGames you can trade in a GameBoy Advance and two games to get a Gameboy Advance SP for $50.
I'm now debating between spending $50 for a new SP, or $20-30 for a good light for my Advance...

T.


----------



## Spudman

I got the halo on Friday. It took about ten or fifteen minutes to install. I was nervous the whole time about getting dust or fingerprints on the screen, but it turned out okay. I wasn't too impressed with the amount of light it put out, but my nine-year-old son LOVED it. He thinks it is better than an SP now because he likes the control setup better. Even with my lack of enthusiasm it is tons better than the old worm light he had before.

One note: you have to read the instructions from the internet, unless you can read Japanese. I couldn't get the pages to print correctly, so I had to click from one screen to the next to read the translated version.


----------



## tech

Thanks for the update Spudman.
Sounds like a winner to me, because I like the feel of the Advance to that of the SP myself...
Too bad they don't have a better website for those who are undecided...

Again, thanks!

T


----------



## Fenix521

Hi 


I got some pcs of the LED Front light for my game boys series and changed the backlight into a front light, it was a great. 


The online store is http://www.aliexpress.com/store/406029 


Hope this will helpful to you. 
Antony


----------

